# Need Help with DNS



## JudeZimZam (Jul 3, 2014)

So, recently my site grew far past what I planned and I'm being requested to add more and more to the site. Shared hosting didn't provide the room or bandwidth i needed so I switch to a VPS to accommodate. The only issue I'm having is that I cannot get a DNS going to get this working. As far as I've read I just edit the named.conf and set up the zones and I'm good to go... Not the case; or so I assume. I can't get named to start to save my life. Maybe I'm missing something. If anyone can help please do. I've set up a dummy domain I got from freenom to test before transferring everything from the other site.

Jude


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 3, 2014)

Find out where BIND logs to and post the error logs. On Ubuntu, BIND logs to /var/log/syslog - Google around if you're not sure of the log location on the distro you're using. Which distro are you using, BTW?


----------



## tonyg (Jul 3, 2014)

Why not just go with managed DNS from someone like dnsmadeeasy.com?


----------



## splitice (Jul 3, 2014)

Or rage4? Their DNS services have a free tier that your traffic might not exceed.


----------



## JudeZimZam (Jul 3, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> Find out where BIND logs to and post the error logs. On Ubuntu, BIND logs to /var/log/syslog - Google around if you're not sure of the log location on the distro you're using. Which distro are you using, BTW?


Okay I've attached what I believe is the issue take a look maybe you'll know how to fix this



tonyg said:


> Why not just go with managed DNS from someone like dnsmadeeasy.com?





splitice said:


> Or rage4? Their DNS services have a free tier that your traffic might not exceed.


I'm not one for change. This one is pretty small and I like what they have to offer.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 4, 2014)

Clearly, bind does not have the permission to open the configuration files. If you created them as root, you should change the ownership to the BIND user.


----------



## syncrohost (Jul 26, 2014)

he.net provides free zone forwarding up to 50.  You should give them a try.


----------

